# needed, highly sensitve car alarm....been keyed



## jnhalstead (Feb 2, 2006)

aight so since me and my girl got the altima sum1 has been stalkin' it wit' there key... so now...the passenger side needs a paint job. I have an idea who is doin' it, but I can't prove it till I see it in action. 1st it was the passenger back door back to the tail light...light enough u can't see it though unless u know it's there and look at the right angle, then noticed later it was keyed on the passenger front fender....again not to deep...but now I'm pissed, once again they struck the passenger back door but this time took it to bare metal....Once I get repainted...this shit happens I'm drainin' all the oil out there car in the middle of the nite....


but yeah I need an alarm wit' pager dat is sensitive enough to pick up a key bein' scraped across the car


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

first and foremost a alarm that sensitive would probably get set off by the wind. It might help you if someone spots the person keying it or it will annoy the hell out of people and they will throw shit at your car ( I came back to find an open package of peanut butter crackers on my trans am one day). Check for them on Ebay though, they're all over, or in Summit and Jeg's magazine.

Good luck catching the jerk. 

2nd day I had my car someone threw a shopping carriage into it (I was only one space away from an island and the cart was from a store on the other side of a very large parking lot and it made a nice dent in my driver side door).

Darktide


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its not the alarm that you need, unless you dont have one at all, but you need an alarm that has a piezo sensor (microphone style) and a sensitive motion sensor. piezo sensors dont wait for shock or motion, they only listen for metal on metal or glass breaking. mix one with a sensitive 2 stage motion/shock sensor and youll have what you need. you can have a cheap ass alarm but if it has good sensors, it will do what you want it to.


----------

